# Sweet potatoes



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

Ones anyone know where we can buy sweet potatoes for planting?


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

In your cooperativa (sort of farmer´s association shop).

If you dont require much you can buy fresh ones and shop them up to plant.

The best quality is the algarvian (aljezur area) quality, I think this crop is protected or recognized as a local quality product, but you should have a sandy soil and plenty of sunshine


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

I grow them in a similar way to normal potatoes. Get some local sweet potatoes which look firm and un -cankered condition, clean them very very thoroughly, put them in half covered in a bucket of damp sand with the buds uppermost, keep warm, when the shoots are twice finger length take them off the main tuber and pot them up with a couple of leaves exposed (you can miss that part if the slip look vigorous enough) , put them outside to get hardy, when they have several more leaves then stick them in the ground.



Sharoncf said:


> Ones anyone know where we can buy sweet potatoes for planting?


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks, has anyone seen the yellow type of sweet potatoe? I have only seen the white one and I really like the yellow


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

I should have explained better. Because there are probably hundreds of different sweet potato cultivars some will have different amounts of carotene (the orange colour) BUT the trick for the best crop is to grow a local strain which will be acclimatised to the soil type, moisture and weather of your area. By growing and selecting tubers over the years the locals will have already done a lot of the hard work of getting the best local cultivars this will not necessary be the type you prefer to eat. Buy a locally grown variety (from the local street market) rather than one used to a different soil type and climate (supermarket imported) if you are going to grow the chits. Some "seed" suppliers will supply sweet potato"slips" but as these are a live plants they are expensive and will only be available for a relative short period.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

The orange type (carrot type) of sweet potato seen in supermarkets comes from Israel.

Supermarkets have them also from other countries. 

The reason is that the algarvian type is seasonal (from august to november, if I am correct). Besides being seasonal has a shelf life somewhat lower than the imported types.

For my taste, comparing the algarvian sweet potatoes with the imported ones is the same as comparing french champain with bubble water, algarvian are better hands down, by the way the sweet potato festival is approaching.


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

paramonte said:


> The orange type (carrot type) of sweet potato seen in supermarkets comes from Israel. Supermarkets have them also from other countries. The reason is that the algarvian type is seasonal (from august to november, if I am correct). Besides being seasonal has a shelf life somewhat lower than the imported types. For my taste, comparing the algarvian sweet potatoes with the imported ones is the same as comparing french champain with bubble water, algarvian are better hands down, by the way the sweet potato festival is approaching.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thanks I did not realise that. We are going to Algarve on the weekend, (we live in Viseu) anywhere anyone suggests?


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

I dont think you can grow aljezur sweet potatos in Viseu, but you can try if you have a sandy sunny patch, protected from the cold.

However you can taste them in the Algarve, a bit off-season now, but some places sell them now (they keep them in the cold). Be aware to make sure they are algarvians.

Restaurants generally ignore this delicassy, even in the algarve, and just a few, like the Sweet Potato Museum (Museu da Batata Doce) in Rogil liberally uses it in the dishes. In the Aljezur area is used as a desert in some restaurants.

I personally think the Portuguese mainly overlook this delicassy, as it competes directly with the vast amount of very good conventual bakery and cakes which are more sweet and substantial for their taste.

But you can buy yourself in the algarve . My favorite is to roast them in the oven (tradicional way) or boil them in steam. Also sliced and deep fried is a something even kids tend to love.


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

paramonte said:


> I dont think you can grow aljezur sweet potatos in Viseu, but you can try if you have a sandy sunny patch, protected from the cold. However you can taste them in the Algarve, a bit off-season now, but some places sell them now (they keep them in the cold). Be aware to make sure they are algarvians. Restaurants generally ignore this delicassy, even in the algarve, and just a few, like the Sweet Potato Museum (Museu da Batata Doce) in Rogil liberally uses it in the dishes. In the Aljezur area is used as a desert in some restaurants. I personally think the Portuguese mainly overlook this delicassy, as it competes directly with the vast amount of very good conventual bakery and cakes which are more sweet and substantial for their taste. But you can buy yourself in the algarve . My favorite is to roast them in the oven (tradicional way) or boil them in steam. Also sliced and deep fried is a something even kids tend to love.


Thanks. I like the taste and they are also good for cholestoral instead of normal potato. We ate them all the time in Australia, hopefully we will find some in the Algarve. We have a sunny patch out of the cold.


----------

